# HELP : My puppy PEE and POOP everywhere



## MoZaitoun (Mar 15, 2012)

First congrats me ... I've finaly had a DOG. After five years of waiting and delaying 2 days later i got this adorable cute little puppy i called him Hector his father called Troy i thougt that's a must.

Any way he's 55 day old and after 5 minuets in home he pooped his frist POOP on a carpet 10 min. later PEE on another carpet ... 1 hour later POOP on another carpet ... I can tell you that he didnt let me sleep untill 5 o'clock am running after him with plastic bags on my hand holding soup wet sponge, veniger in my Pockets (A Friend told me to rubbing the poop and pee place with veniger will prevent him of doing int again in the same place) ...

I've tryed every thing ... spread a news paper in place and hold him there after meals (NO USE) going out with him (NO USE) didnt clean the carpet hoping he will pee there the next time (he keep surprising me) (NO USE) :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: Move his POOP to the selected spot he ate it  and... (NO USE).

 HELP ME PLEASE, I love him and dot want to begin to think that i've made a wrong decision having a dog ... 

I only want him to Pee and Poop on a spread newspaper sheet just right out side the apartment door (OH i forgot to tell you am living in apartment in a building and dot have a yard close to it. My neighbors are my friends and will accept a little poo once or twice a day as long as i clean it immediately )...

I hope he will used to ask me to go out every time he want to eliminate and do it beside the door until he grow up a little and take him to the nearest yard.

Please help me to do that


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

There is only one way to house train a pup. You have to catch him at it, say NO, pick him up IMMEDIATELY, run outside with him and when he goes outside tell him how good a little boy he is.
Then go inside and clean up the mess.
Never punish him for it.
One thing that helps is to take him out every couple hours and give him an opportunity to do it out there, and praise him if he does.\
At night, crate him and take him out every 4 hours then increase the hours as he gets older.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hi. Welcome to the wonderful world of owning a puppy. 

Hector is a great name. 

How to deal with house training the puppy? There are probably a bazillion threads on house training a new pup, and your breeder could probably give you great advice too. 

Your pup is a baby and needs to learn this, but he has a very small bladder and weak bowel, and really cannot hold it very long. Two hours is the rule at 8 weeks. And right now he has no clue that he should want to wait or go to a special spot. 

The big thing is to get your pup on a schedule. Get up at 6:30am and take the pup to its potty spot and wait, as long as it takes for him to pee -- then lots of praise, and maybe a small dog buicuit, then wait again until he poops and then lots of praise and another buiscuit. 

After you feed him his morning meal, repeat the above step. 

After he wakes up, eats, or plays repeat the above step. 

After 7 remove food and water. play with the puppy and take him out one last time before you sleep and then put him directly into his crate. He will probably make it until you wake up -- not until you wake up, get dressed, go to the bathroom. Puppy is first. throw on your coat or robe and take him out. Carry him if you think he will potty on the way.

Lots, and lots of praise when he does it where you want it. 

Just clean it up if he does it where you do not want it. 

Oh, I forgot, when you are not right there watching him, put him in his crate or play area. Take him out every two to three hours whether he gives any indication or not. 

An indication is sniffing the ground, carpet, floor, and sometimes circling, and assuming the position. 

If you catch him just starting, you can call out NO or EH just to get his attention, scoop him up and get him to the potty spot. 

Good luck.


----------



## MoZaitoun (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks PaddyD
Thanks Slezer...
Thank You both very much i'll begin immediately to train him as you said and i will come with feedback ...
But i still have a question : can you tell me if using M&Ms as treat is appropriate with German Shepard ... ?? And if not what is the best treat ???


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

No chocolate treats!! Chocolate is toxic to dogs.

At 8 weeks old, we used pieces of our puppy's kibble as treats. You can use his food, or treats that you can buy at the pet store ( we now use Wellness Soft Bites i believe they are called). Some people use tiny pieces of hot dog, a tiny cube of cheese or a piece of cooked chicken.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah M&Ms are not a good treat for a puppy. 

You need to do some research on your computer. Google "poisonous to dogs." Some things may surprise you like grapes, raisins, some nuts. It is essential you do this. It is not just food items that can cause your pup problems.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Never give a dog (or most other animals for that matter) chocolate. 

Pieces of his kibble is a good idea at that age. Boiled chicken breast is another good idea, just be sure to remove the skin and never give your dog cooked poultry bones.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> There is only one way to house train a pup. You have to catch him at it, say NO, pick him up IMMEDIATELY, run outside with him and when he goes outside tell him how good a little boy he is.
> Then go inside and clean up the mess.
> Never punish him for it.
> One thing that helps is to take him out every couple hours and give him an opportunity to do it out there, and praise him if he does.\
> At night, crate him and take him out every 4 hours then increase the hours as he gets older.


Selzer brings up excellent points.
Dogs tend to poop/pee at mealtime.
A schedule and a daily routine are important. Dogs LOVE a routine.
Try to find a special location that your dog can use, if possible.
Google any and all topics for dog poisons or any other topics. The more you know the better.
Become a student of caring for your dog, you both will benefit a lot from it.


----------



## MoZaitoun (Mar 15, 2012)

OH ****T .... TOXIC !!!
Guys i used it as treat all day he may ate 20 m&m's by now 
What shall i do ???


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Keep a close eye on him. If he shows signs of vomiting or not wanting to move much take him to the vet.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

You people are saints. Stepping back.

But no, no M and M's.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MoZaitoun said:


> OH ****T .... TOXIC !!!
> Guys i used it as treat all day he may ate 20 m&m's by now
> What shall i do ???



For future reference no chocolate, no grapes, and keep gum away too.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

MoZaitoun said:


> OH ****T .... TOXIC !!!
> Guys i used it as treat all day he may ate 20 m&m's by now
> What shall i do ???


I would also find a 24 hour emergency vet that if you need to take your pup you already have one at your fingertips.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Just so you have a reference of level of toxicity...



 *White chocolate:* 200 ounces per pound of body weight. It takes 250 pounds of white chocolate to cause signs of poisoning in a 20-pound dog, 125 pounds for a 10-pound dog.
 *Milk chocolate:* 1 ounce per pound of body weight. Approximately one pound of milk chocolate is poisonous to a 20-pound dog; one-half pound for a 10-pound dog. The average chocolate bar contains 2 to 3 ounces of milk chocolate. It would take 2-3 candy bars to poison a 10 pound dog. Semi-sweet chocolate has a similar toxic level.
 *Sweet cocoa:* 0.3 ounces per pound of body weight. One-third of a pound of sweet cocoa is toxic to a 20-pound dog; 1/6 pound for a 10-pound dog.
 *Baking chocolate:* 0.1 ounce per pound body weight. Two one-ounce squares of bakers' chocolate is toxic to a 20-pound dog; one ounce for a 10-pound dog.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Chocolate Poisoning :: Dog Care


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

**comment removed by ADMIN**


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

** comment removed by ADMIN**


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

M and Ms as a dog treat ? Are you for real ? *facepalm*


----------



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

Yea seriously...m&ms?


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

I can almost guarantee, he lives in a country or comes from a country that dogs aren't exactly looked highly on. 

Cut him some slack, people I deal with on a regular basis think that grapes are a great treat because they "roll" and the dog can chase and eat them. They also feed their dogs onions and raw garlic cloves. Several people thought pine cones were a great alternative to rawhide as they were abundant on their property and free!


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's a rule you should live by until you do more research. Anything you eat, your dog shouldn't eat, unless it's meat. No cooked bones either! There are things your dog can eat, but for now, keep it simple. 

You may also want to consider that you might have gotten in over your head. Having any dog is a lot of work, but a GSD is a challenging dog to have as they require so much exercise and mental stimulation. They can't simply be tied up in the yard or locked up in the house. They'll get bored, destructive and possibly vicious. They need obedience classes, and enrolling them in tracking, herding, agility, flyball, and other dog sports is almost necessary. At the very least they need obedience classes and a ton of exercise if you choose not to join any dog sports.


----------

